# Possible Oooops litter on the way in Winnipeg, Manitoba!



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

I just adopted a female dumbo who may be very much pregnant. I'm setting up adopters for the pups ahead of time in case homes are needed. If you're in the Manitoba, specifically Winnipeg, area, give me a shout. Babies may arrive circa September 20th, will be ready to go at the end of October. 

Thank you ahead of time.

Here's a picture of Mom: 

Momma Nova 2 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Good news for me - she wasn't pregnant, lol! It's past her due date and she's relatively slim as she ever was.


----------

